# Employment Drug Screens in Germany



## Pentahedroid

Hi everyone!

So, I am currently residing in New York, but am being considered for a position with a large company in the Erlangen/Nurnberg area. I wasn't expecting the hiring process to move so quickly...I'm being flown into Germany next week for a round of interviews, and I understand I'm on a very short list. If the offer is reasonable, I'd embrace a chance to live there for a few years.

Here's the thing though...Just yesterday I returned home from a week in Amsterdam where some friends and I let our hair down and indulged in their culture greenery. I don't ever smoke the stuff back home, but I had quite a bit while over there. Does anyone know...is pre-employment marijuana screening as common place in Germany as it is here in the US? If they do test me...I may have something to worry about for the next few weeks (I understand this stuff sticks to your insides like glue). :confused2:

Any insight would be most appreciated!

Thanks all!


----------



## ALKB

Pentahedroid said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So, I am currently residing in New York, but am being considered for a position with a large company in the Erlangen/Nurnberg area. I wasn't expecting the hiring process to move so quickly...I'm being flown into Germany next week for a round of interviews, and I understand I'm on a very short list. If the offer is reasonable, I'd embrace a chance to live there for a few years.
> 
> Here's the thing though...Just yesterday I returned home from a week in Amsterdam where some friends and I let our hair down and indulged in their culture greenery. I don't ever smoke the stuff back home, but I had quite a bit while over there. Does anyone know...is pre-employment marijuana screening as common place in Germany as it is here in the US? If they do test me...I may have something to worry about for the next few weeks (I understand this stuff sticks to your insides like glue). :confused2:
> 
> Any insight would be most appreciated!
> 
> Thanks all!


I don't think so?

I certainly never had any drug tests done. Ever.

I remember a colleague told me once that he had to give a hair sample before starting a job at a hospital, though, so if you have access to narcotics in your job or you are working with vulnerable people, they may ask you.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I don't think drug tests for employees is the "done thing" here in Europe. Smacks a bit of invasion of personal life and privacy.

Mind you, they may require you to have a pre-employment physical exam (depends on the job) but that's just to make sure you don't have any condition that makes you unable to do the job.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tellus

guess you can lay back..if you 're not a pilote, trucker, train driver or soldier etc.
in Germany only few groups are commited to having drug tests before employment.
As Bev said it 's an invasion in privacy sphere and narrow bounded. 
Med doc 's may not submit confidential patient's information to unauthorised persons without permission


----------



## Antonio95

*Rare*

Hi.

This is much less used than in USA/OZ/NZ...


----------



## Ben-HH

You can definitely relax! Drug test are not common at all. The only position a drug test was done for I ever heard of was for a ride operator in a leisure park.

Other than that no need to worry...


----------



## Nononymous

Ben-HH said:


> You can definitely relax! Drug test are not common at all. The only position a drug test was done for I ever heard of was for a ride operator in a leisure park.


If ever there was a job I'd want to be stoned for, it's probably that one.


----------

